# You Don’t Own That… Obama’s Radical Water Grab



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You Don't Own That&#8230; Obama's Radical Water Grab
The Obama Administration exercised a radical, and potentially dangerous, expansion of the EPA's power to regulate under The Clean Water Act.

Under the guise of providing clean drinking water and access to water supplies for business and agriculture, 'navigable waterways' are now redefined to include every drainage ditch, backyard pond, and puddle.

In response to this regulatory expansion, House Majority Whip Steve Scalise said:

"EPA's attempt to redefine 'navigable waterways' to include every drainage ditch, backyard pond, and puddle is a radical regulatory overreach that threatens to take away the rights of property owners and will lead to costly litigation and lost jobs. The House is committed to fighting back against this radical policy, which is why we passed bipartisan legislation earlier this month to stop the EPA in their tracks from moving forward with this misguided proposal. It's time for President Obama's EPA to abandon these radical proposals, all in the name of protecting wetlands and waterways, that instead will only lead to more American jobs being shipped overseas at the expense of the American economy."

You Don?t Own That? Obama?s Radical Water Grab

Look into this:
Hands Down The Best All Natural Water Purification and Filtration. ? Adya Water

I use it I wholesale it as well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have warned people for the last 20 years . The socialist and liberals would use this indoctrination in the education system to take over ever phase of our lives. Most did not listen it maybe to late


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

They still aren't listening.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My buddy had a low spot in his field. At the time it was wetlands not tilled in a year. He would hook up a disk with chain and pull it through from one side to the other. Really a bother for him, but within the law.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I would have "allowed" erosion to have filled it in... unless there was a good reason to leave it wet - migratory waterfowl stop over? being invited for dinner?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just more Government control. And your right Auntie. They still aren't listening.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If they took the time to read the constitution they would find that the People never gave the federal government the power to own anything...

Yes! I DO own that!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The EPA has to be put under controls!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I think I would have "allowed" erosion to have filled it in... unless there was a good reason to leave it wet - migratory waterfowl stop over? being invited for dinner?


 It was only a 30 Ft. X30 FT. wet spot. Still fell under regs as a wetland. How stupid can they be? Or rather, how arrogant can they be? Or how gullible we are! Real trouble with the water table where he is.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

In the thirty one years I worked at my last firm, we were inspected by the EPA once. I had point and I was very nervous. I spent days preparing, collating documents, and making sure that everyone's computer records were up to date. 

When the inspector arrived, all he wanted to do was talk about his previous career, what great perks he was getting in his new government gig, and golf. The inspection itself was perfunctory, incomplete, and may I say, completely unprofessional. I lost all respect for EPA that day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> The EPA has to be put under controls!!!


The EPA needs to be abolished. Completely.
Let the states regulate their own environments.
The EPA is a relatively new agency, just within the last 40 years.

And while we're at it, get rid of the federal Department of Education too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We need to have some laws against such tyranny.

The government don't own water, that is a gift from God.

The crooks and their corporate masters already have most dependent on food.

What will be next? Air?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The EPA needs to be abolished. Completely.
> Let the states regulate their own environments.
> The EPA is a relatively new agency, just within the last 40 years.
> 
> And while we're at it, get rid of the federal Department of Education too.


The EPA is one of most corrupt agencies in DC. They persecute small business and citizens and let corporations totally off the hook.

A good example is General Electric, a corporation that has poisoned hundreds of communities. In one case the EPA "negotiator", took a job with GE immediately after he connived a settlement that left more waste in place than they took out of Love Canal. John DeVillars is his name.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> The EPA is one of most corrupt agencies in DC. They persecute small business and citizens and let corporations totally off the hook.
> 
> A good example is General Electric, a corporation that has poisoned hundreds of communities. In one case the EPA "negotiator", took a job with GE immediately after he connived a settlement that left more waste in place than they took out of Love Canal. John DeVillars is his name.


Google: GE and the Hudson River they destroyed up in Schenectady/Albany NY


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I cant really understand what diffrence the ditches & ponds make for the US goverment? What use can they have for them?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

As i recollect from when they taught real history in school there was a King in England that had very similar views that everything belonged to the crown and as I recall we kicked his ass in the Revolutionary War.

King Obama I think Not


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> The EPA has to be put under controls!!!


The EPA has to be eliminated!:encouragement:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I cant really understand what diffrence the ditches & ponds make for the US goverment? What use can they have for them?


It's not about the water, it's about control.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I speak for the entire group when I say...I'll tell you what government, every time I take a piss in my backyard you are welcome to that liquid.


----------

